# Angeln an großen Seen in der Türkei



## memo309 (28. Mai 2011)

Hey leute

ich wollte mal fragen ob irgendjemand erfahrung mit dem angeln an seen in der türkei gemacht hat wenn ja welche fische wurden gefangen 

danke im vorraus#h


----------



## marius2000 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln an großen Seen in der Türkei*

das würde mich auch interessieren !!!!!!!!!!! ich war schon mal an den stauseen konnte dort aber nicht wirklich was in erfahrung bringen#h


----------



## Zacki (16. August 2011)

*AW: Angeln an großen Seen in der Türkei*

Hi, fragt mal den hier per Mail. Der macht Angeltouren rund um Side - geht oft in den Bergflüssen auf Forellen und hat neuerdings auch ein Boot. Der gibt gerne Auskunft. 
murat yaren, Mail my.yaren@gmail.com
Gruss Zacki.


----------

